# Sam 2



## BlueEagel (21. April 2005)

Moin Moin.

Ich hab mir nach langen mal wieder Sam 2 rausgekramt und wollte mir jetzt wieder nen Privat server machen für 5 user oder so, nur komm ich nicht mehr so wirklich klar damit.

1. Wie richte Jch das "no-ip duc" richtig in den "Shoutcast Server" ein
2. Wie richte Jch Sam 2 richtig auf den Shoutcast Server ein.
3. Wie richte Jch sam 2 richtig ein damit mich auch Jeder hören kann.

Mfg BlueEagle

Ps. Danke schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## grimmis (23. April 2005)

Kein Problem
1. Shoutcast server downlaodenWin32
2. no-ip.com: anmelden, no-ip duc installieren und konfigurieren
3. Bei SAM Window-->Encoders
    Dann auf das Plus...die Daten Eintragen...also die Qualität...wende nicht mit klar kommst erstmal so lassen. Dann die Server IP, also deine Eigene, weil du ja gerade denServer bei dir selbst eingetragen hast. joa und dann kanns eigentlich losegehen. Bei Fragen: EInfach posten!

Die Anleitung ist, wie man erkennen kann für SHoutcast


----------



## BlueEagel (29. April 2005)

kannste mir sagen wie ich den shoutcast an die no ip binde ?


----------

